# need help finding a Miami built head badge



## luckyfind (Jun 10, 2014)

Fellow members,

So i have a miami built arc bar that i need to find a head badge for. I've had help narrowing it down to 1921-22. Any help i can get is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2014)

I have this earlier one? You could use in mean time or use as trade bait on the one you need.... $85 shipped.


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2014)

Here are a few to give you an idea of what you might need.


----------



## luckyfind (Jun 10, 2014)

*thanks for all the great info*



bricycle said:


> I have this earlier one? You could use in mean time or use as trade bait on the one you need.... $85 shipped.




Thanks for the offer Bri ill keep it in mind. We are having a Swap in Spokane that I'm saving for right now. The swap is this saturday so i will be in touch.  I hope to generate some funds.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice collection Cat!


----------



## luckyfind (Jun 10, 2014)

*nice*

super sweet Catfish

have you or any body for that matter ever seen a miami badge with three hole, like Iver Johnson


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2014)

LF.... the imprint from yours I believe resembles the usual decal that was used no? Maybe I am out of my mind... Patric...where are you? Please weigh in!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's enough Miami type stuff to get you started.... http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Flying-Merkel-Bicycle/page34&highlight=miami


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 10, 2014)

luckyfind said:


> Fellow members,
> 
> So i have a miami built arc bar that i need to find a head badge for. I've had help narrowing it down to 1921-22. Any help i can get is much appreciated. Thanks.






(Was outside smokin' a decent 45-cent cigar ... when I heard a bell ring ... guess someone was thinkin' 'bout me .........)



*luckyfind ... swear i've seen this same badge-ghosting in another CABE thread ... several members even commented on it.
Not a single person at that time, including myself has been able to I.D. the badge by the perimeter ghosting.

However, clues within the shape tell me private-label badge ... but .. if you could score a late Miami badge ... great !! 

Am posting the earliest Miami Cycle badge 1895 - 1914 [+/-] ... do not use this design. 

Bri has the perfect badge for you ... it's one of three post-1914 Miami badges that was used interchangeably by the company 
'til the very end .. also the prettiest.  Mine (like Bri's ) has some damage .. nowhere near the condition his is in. In fact, have 
never seen that model in that condition ...and NEVER that inexpensive.*

..............  patric



*This Is The Earliest Miami ... Do Not Use ......*   ~Internet Foto~






=========================================================
=========================================================


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> (Was outside smokin' a decent 45-cent cigar ... when I heard a bell ring ... guess someone was thinkin' 'bout me .........)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank Patric! that's me... supplying the masses for less since 2009.......


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Nice collection Cat!




Thank you. I have a few others to add to it. But took this photo when I got home from the Mem Lane, and Ann Arbor shows.


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2014)

luckyfind said:


> super sweet Catfish
> 
> have you or any body for that matter ever seen a miami badge with three hole, like Iver Johnson




Thank you


----------



## luckyfind (Jun 10, 2014)

*head badge centering*

if i use the badge that bri has it puts the head badge way at the top of the neck tube. Thats not right, is it?


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2014)

luckyfind said:


> if i use the badge that bri has it puts the head badge way at the top of the neck tube. Thats not right, is it?View attachment 154915




And what about the third hole? Is there a Miami badge that takes three badge screws?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2014)

Like Patric said, I too remember a thread on here that showed the badge he needs..... who knows where tho???


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 10, 2014)

I think he's looking for a Yale badge

Nick.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> I think he's looking for a Yale badge
> 
> Nick.




Yes!!! And I just saw it last night but can't remember if it was here or ebay or who knows where!  Been driving me nuts since I saw that odd-shaped badge outline. Gotta find it...


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> I think he's looking for a Yale badge
> 
> Nick.




I thought Yale badges were the bottle cap type.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's one I made with a period die- I don't think it would work with the three screw mount:


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2014)

I checked the long Davis and Miami and cats badge thread and the show your badge threads not there... there were 2 badges with holes in a 'Y" pattern but was too old or small for this bike....


----------



## luckyfind (Jun 11, 2014)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks cabers for all the help. i'll stay on the look out for the badge i need.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 11, 2014)

luckyfind said:


> if i use the badge that bri has it puts the head badge way at the top of the neck tube. Thats not right, is it?





*luckyfind ... one last thing ... in your quote, above ... sounds like you are considering placing Bri's Miami 
badge within the span of the two screwholes that are currently not supporting that original "Y"-shaped badge (now missing).

My thoughts .. even if the holes do align .. a badge placed that-far up may not look right.  Jus' my opinion.

Have you given consideration to having the three-original holes welded-up, then carefully dressed down to 
conform with the original surface area ?

If you do take this route ... find out what drill-bit size is needed --- either a fraction-indicated bit .. or a number-
indicated bit --- of the appropriate size to allow new threads to be tapped using a 4-40 Thread Tap.

4-40 Size Machine Screws are not difficult to get.  Sadly .. the only ones available at the numerous Ace Hardware 
Stores in my neighborhood are either stainless-steel (and have the dreaded flat-blade / Phillips combo screw-head) .. 
OR .. they are brass (with blade-head feature) .. and may snap off if tightened to the degree that a steel-screw tolerates.  

The brass does darken down .. and rather quickly, if you use a brass-darkener available at many gun stores.*

...... patric










========================================
========================================


----------

